
No degree? You can still work with us - dhandalanawaz
https://blog.cloudboost.io/no-degree-you-can-still-work-with-us-cc9c555c0c1d
======
craftoman
"In the past we’ve hired from countries like Chile, India, Pakistan, Uganda,
Nepal, Bangladesh, and more.".

OK hiring someone from these specific countries makes me very sceptical cause
their hourly wage is like 1-5$ max. Usually most of the companies in our days
looking for "cheap" talents in any of these less developed countries just
mentioned in this article. I mean imagine you had an industrial business man
saying to you " Oh yes we are so liberated and altruistic people that's why we
moved our factories from German to China, or from USA to Honduras." Do the
math, it's all about profit.

